
Netflix’s Product is Bloated & Outdated… Attention iPhone App Gallery - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/08/15/netflixs-product-is-bloated-outdated-attention-iphone-app-gallery/
======
zenspider
PEBCAK

I've got 244 DVDs in my queue and I've rated 1496 so far. I don't seem to have
any of the problems that the author seems to have.

Their recommendation system is far better than I've seen in any field and it
is incredibly accurate in my experience. The UI hasn't updated much, but it
has updated. It really doesn't need to. You find movies via the
recommendations made on _every single page_ or you find movies by following a
particular director or actor to their page. It is a very easy site to navigate
and use. I have no idea why the author seems to have such a hard time with it.

------
martinflack
They should create an API and let outside developers innovate the search/add
part, and let them stick to the core service.

~~~
silentbicycle
I think they're already doing a good job of encouraging outside search
innovation: <http://www.netflixprize.com/>

